# Which pistol to choose ?



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

I have narrowed my choice down to these two 1911 styled pistols.

Which to choose ?

The two are the Kimber Team Match in 9mm and the Springfield Armory Loaded in 9mm with adjustable sights - see attached links.

The prices of these 2 pistols is as follows:

The Kimber approx. - $1,500
The Springfield approx. - $900

My questions is, in your opinion, is the Kimber pistol worth the additional approx. $600 and if so, why ?

Kimber > 1911 Pistols > Gold Match II > Team Match II™

Springfield Armory

Thanks.


----------



## hogger129 (May 4, 2010)

wpshooter said:


> I have narrowed my choice down to these two 1911 styled pistols.
> 
> Which to choose ?
> 
> ...


Kimber makes some really nice stuff. On the other hand, so does Springfield.

I own a Springfield 1911-A1 Loaded. I can tell you they are really nice pistols.

It's all up to you. Kimber is going to be a bit more expensive.

Springfield is a little less expensive and their customer service is supposed to be really good. I'd probably go with a Springer.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

wpshooter said:


> My questions is, in your opinion, is the Kimber pistol worth the additional approx. $600 and if so, why ?


It wouldn't be to me, because I own Springfields and I cannot imagine any feature of the Kimber that would be worth an extra $600...to me.

However, I would like to see you buy the Kimber and then explain to me why it _is_ worth an extra $600. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a Team Match II in .45acp with over 5,000rds through it. It has never let me down. They are a fantastic game pistol and very accurate. I got mine for $1,200 with 5 Wilson mags about a year and half ago.

A fellow on our team bought a Springfield 9mm on a 1911 frame and that is one shooting little pistol. If you like the 9mm I would go with the Springfield. I know they shoot good. I would take the extra money, and buy more mags, and ammo. :smt023


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I prefer Springfield. :smt071


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

cougartex said:


> I prefer Springfield. :smt071


Can you tell me why ?

Thanks.


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Baldy said:


> I have a Team Match II in .45acp with over 5,000rds through it. It has never let me down. They are a fantastic game pistol and very accurate. I got mine for $1,200 with 5 Wilson mags about a year and half ago.


Where did you manage to find a Team Match II for $1,200 ? Was this new or used ?

Thanks.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

For the price difference....Springfield. 

Best customer service in the business.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I would buy the Springer ......Kimber makes very nice weapons but for 1500 I would seriously consider an STI 5.0 Trojan. I have shot it in 9mm the trigger is to die for and the gun is balanced great for me anyway. of the 3 I have shot the Springer and the STI .....I have handled the Kimber in the LGS and thought to myself.....wow that is niice but for the $$$$$$ I would certianly go STI.

If that is not an option I would go Springer, good gun shoots great and you could get a bunch of other goodies or a CZ 75B to boot!!!

RCG


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Fred40 said:


> For the price difference....Springfield.
> 
> Best customer service in the business.


I would certainly agree with you about the Springfield service.

From my experience the people at Kimber my have great pistols but they tend to be sort of rude in the CS department !!!

On the other hand, my dealings with Springfield have been great !!!

Thanks.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own both a Springfield Armory and a Kimber.

I find the Kimber to be darn pretty to me.

Probably prettier than most of my other guns.










As far as quality and accuracy and dependability both are excellent.

:smt1099


----------



## Moss Man (Apr 20, 2010)

I just bought a Springfield 1911 Loaded and I couldn't be happier. I have never had a Kimber or even held one for that matter so I can't comment on those.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Kimbers are great guns, but they cost so much I have a hard time shooting them.
Springfields are also great guns at half the price and I love shooting my 1911 in 45. Stainless and Black. 

I'd vote Springfield.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

After owning 2 Springfields...both at the same time....I now own 3 Kimbers! I refuse to pay more than twice as much for a Kimber over an SA.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

wpshooter said:


> Where did you manage to find a Team Match II for $1,200 ? Was this new or used ?
> 
> Thanks.


This was in Florida at the Gun Exchange in Port Orange. Like I said this was a year and a half ago. It was brand new. I ran about 20 WWB through it and it has run on a steady diet of my own LSWC's ever since. I just had the trigger tuned to a 2lb break. It was 3.9lbs from the factory. Other than a couple of recoil springs this is all that has been done to this gun.

The gunsmith that tore it down for a deep cleaning said it was clean inside and it looked like it had hardly been used. It runs like a Swiss clock, and I will never sell this one. :smt023


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

wpshooter said:


> The two are the Kimber Team Match in 9mm and the Springfield Armory Loaded in 9mm with adjustable sights - see attached links.
> 
> The prices of these 2 pistols is as follows:
> 
> ...


Is the Kimber Team Match II the only Kimber that you are considering? The reason I ask is that the Kimber Stainless Target II in 9mm has an MSRP of $1140 and the plain/non-Target Stainless II in 9mm has an MSRP of $983. That really narrows the price difference down, just at MSRP, and you might be able to negotiate a price lower than MSRP with your local shop. By the way, the Target II is equipped with adjustable sights if that's a must-have item to you.

I actually just put a deposit down on a Stainless II in 9mm today and heavily considered the Springfield Loaded, too. I don't think that you'll go wrong with either.

By the way, one of the 1911 gurus at the shop where I ordered my Kimber said that I should definitely pick up a few Wilson Combat ETM's (mags) for the Kimber. I don't know if the Springfield will function with the ETM's.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Sully2 said:


> After owning 2 Springfields...both at the same time....I now own 3 Kimbers! I refuse to pay more than twice as much for a Kimber over an SA.


I don't exactly follow this !!!

Are you saying that you got your Kimbers for the same (or about the same) price that you could get equivalent SAs for ?

Thanks.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

Kimber,Kimber. Because I own one and 1911's don't get any better than this for an off the shelf gun. Kimber, Kimber.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

I own a Team Match in a .45 and a Springer Loaded in a 9mm. My personal opinion, the Team Match is a better gun. It is one of the best shooting guns I own, incredibly accurate. Much better build then the Loaded.

I bought the Loaded because I wanted a cheap 9mm. Since I now own a Fusion in a 9mm, The Loaded has not seen been out of the safe. It is a nice shooting gun, but nowhere as nice as the Team Match.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

Springer is a better value and would serve you fine IMO.


----------

